
Ask HN: 2 international founders in sv for YC interview. Where can we crash? - basdevries
Hi HN,<p>We&#x27;re two founders from The Netherlands without virtually any money looking for a night to stay in or around Palo Alto from Monday to Tuesday this week. We have our interview on Tuesday. Maybe someone in the HN community who would like some visitors? We can cook something Dutch :)<p>Thanks a lot!<p>Ps we&#x27;re a fintech startup, building the next gen bank. For anyone interested :)
======
brudgers
It might be useful to put contact information in your profile.

Good luck.

------
xvaucois
Hi, the cardinal hotel in Palo Alto is a good deal. I did it a couple of years
ago. When do you come ? email me at xavier.vaucois (at) gmail.com

------
CCing
They've let you in at "border control" ? Usually to me they always ask where I
will stay(hotel or friend).

Btw best luck with YC interview!

~~~
andrewoons
Haha, yeah we've made it! Thanks!

------
mdekkers
_without virtually any money_ .... _building the next gen bank_

That's awesome. Het beste, en veel geluk!

------
amorphid
Have you checked out
[https://www.couchsurfing.com](https://www.couchsurfing.com)?

------
andrewoons
Hi! I'm his cofounder, we can be reached at mail@basdevri.es :)

------
elmar
I think YC pays for the Hotel expenses.

------
whatnotests
There's a decent hostel in SF.

------
codegeek
why don't u find something on airbnb ?

~~~
19kuba22
>without virtually any money

~~~
codegeek
oops. I missed that part. my bad.

